# /usr/share/examples/ipf doesn't exists



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

I just read: man ipnat

```
FILES
       /dev/ipnat
       /usr/share/examples/ipf  Directory with examples.
```
This directory is invalid.

```
> ls /usr/share/examples/ipf
ls: /usr/share/examples/ipf: No such file or directory
```
Do I have to install something, or the manual is out-dated?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, that directory doesn't exist. But you could have looked just a little bit better:


```
dice@maelcum:~>ll /usr/share/examples/ipfilter/
total 224
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    1613 Oct 13 21:37 BASIC.NAT
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    4013 Oct 13 21:37 BASIC_1.FW
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    2571 Oct 13 21:37 BASIC_2.FW
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     455 Oct 13 21:37 README
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     133 Oct 13 21:37 example.1
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     431 Oct 13 21:37 example.10
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     820 Oct 13 21:37 example.11
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     376 Oct 13 21:37 example.12
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     468 Oct 13 21:37 example.13
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    2183 Oct 13 21:37 example.14
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     149 Oct 13 21:37 example.2
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     990 Oct 13 21:37 example.3
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel      66 Oct 13 21:37 example.4
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     689 Oct 13 21:37 example.5
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     186 Oct 13 21:37 example.6
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     362 Oct 13 21:37 example.7
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     326 Oct 13 21:37 example.8
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     291 Oct 13 21:37 example.9
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    2086 Oct 13 21:37 example.sr
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   19000 Oct 13 21:37 examples.txt
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    1535 Oct 13 21:37 firewall
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    1474 Oct 13 21:37 firewall.1
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    3165 Oct 13 21:37 firewall.2
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    1269 Oct 13 21:37 ftp-proxy
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     272 Oct 13 21:37 ftppxy
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  115248 Oct 13 21:37 ipf-howto.txt
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    1350 Oct 13 21:37 ipf.conf.permissive
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    4181 Oct 13 21:37 ipf.conf.restrictive
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     873 Oct 13 21:37 ipf.conf.sample
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     218 Oct 13 21:37 ipnat.conf.sample
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    2695 Oct 13 21:37 mkfilters
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    2851 Oct 13 21:37 nat-setup
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     596 Oct 13 21:37 nat.eg
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    5305 Oct 13 21:37 rules.txt
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     472 Oct 13 21:37 server
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     453 Oct 13 21:37 tcpstate
```


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, that directory doesn't exist. But you could have looked just a little bit better:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, that's true. Thanks. I didn't want to suggest anything. That means manual says wrong.
Submitted PR:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=152103


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

Reported PR here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=152103


----------

